# 5 Of The Best Documentaries Of The Regiment OIF/OEF



## Centermass (Nov 13, 2017)

History Channel - Warfighters

5 Episodes. Never before seen footage with the Boys on the ground, putting their work in the Ghan and Iraq.

One of the most accurate dialogues I've ever viewed. The camera footage with Benno (RIP) and Layka (Ranger Dogs of War) is absolutely epic.

The Warfighters Full Episodes, Video & More | HISTORY


----------



## Muppet (Nov 13, 2017)

Centermass said:


> History Channel - Warfighters
> 
> 5 Episodes. Never before seen footage with the Boys on the ground, putting their work in the Ghan and Iraq.
> 
> ...



I was at work, slow night, watch em. Stunned. Benno and Layka, I am not ashamed to say, I was crying like a bitch. I can't imagine what it felt like to loose brothers, let alone your MWD with another one severly injured. Like I said, I was sobbing.

M.


----------

